# Poor Gong....



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

A good day at the range but a bad day for the poor gong.....


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like it took a pretty good beating. Suck a great time to hear that ringing sounds when you hit steel.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Good shooting that's one thing I want to make but have yet to do so


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It sure took a beating. Glad it didn't go through and put out your truck window......


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

How close were you shooting that and what caliber? This is why I bought one in AR500.


----------

